# ASP mit Debian und Apache



## xwsnet (1. Okt. 2008)

Hallo,
seit einiger Zeit versuche ich eine ASP Seite auf meinem Server zum laufen zu bringen. Das klappt aber nicht so, wie ich mir das vorstelle...

Kennt jemand ein gutes Howto, wie man das am besten macht.? Ich habe das unter anderem mit ModMono versucht...


----------



## Till (2. Okt. 2008)

Möchtest Du ASP oder ASP.NET zum laufen bringen. Das sind 2 unterschiedliche Sachen und je nachdem benötigst Du andere Erweiterungen für den apache.


----------



## xwsnet (2. Okt. 2008)

Sorry, da habe ich mich nicht ganz klar ausgedrückt.
Ich möchte asp.net zum laufen bringen. 

Wäre echt klasse, wenn du (oder jemand anderes) mir dabei helfen kann...

Noch als ergänzung. Die Seiten sind mit VB geschrieben. Schön wäre es, wenn das gehen würde. Und wenn das auch noch möglich ist, das auch Seiten mit C# gehen, bin ich total happy...


----------



## Till (3. Okt. 2008)

Versuch es mal hiermit:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ModMono

Für Debian sollte es eigentlich genau so funktionieren.

Ansonsten hier die allgemeine Anleitung:

http://www.mono-project.com/Mod_mono


----------



## xwsnet (4. Okt. 2008)

Guten morgen...

Ich habe jetzt einmal die Anleitung von der Ubuntu-Seite versucht, und leider hat es nicht geklappt.

Wenn ich die entsprechende Default.aspx Datei aufrufen möchte läd er mir die nur runter. Angezeigt wird jedoch nichts...

Hast du noch einen Tipp für mich???


----------



## Till (4. Okt. 2008)

Poste mal die exakte Konfiguration des vhosts des apache.


----------



## xwsnet (4. Okt. 2008)

> # httpd [domain.de] dmn group entry BEGIN.
> 
> <IfModule mod_cband.c>
> <CBandUser domain.de>
> ...


Das ist die entsprechende Passage aus der Datei. Da ich ISPControl verwende ist das natürlich etwas anders, als bei ISPCP... Aber das ist ja kein Problem...


----------



## Till (4. Okt. 2008)

Vermutlich haut Dir da die ISPCP Konfiguration irgendwo dazwischen. Am besten fragst Du mal deren Entwickler, wie man Mono für ISPCP einrichtet.


----------



## xwsnet (5. Okt. 2008)

Jo, schade... Dann werd ich das dort noch einmal versuchen  
Aber eigentlich dürfte das doch relativ egal sein, mit welcher Verwaltungsoberfläche man das macht...


----------



## Till (5. Okt. 2008)

> Aber eigentlich dürfte das doch relativ egal sein, mit welcher Verwaltungsoberfläche man das macht...


Nicht unbedingt. Jede Verwaltungsoberfläche bringt bestimte Voreinstellungen etc. mit und es gibt viele Arten einen Apache zu konfigurieren. Es ist also gut möglich, dass man für Dieses Controlpanel etwas anderes beachten muss als z.B. für ISPConfig.


----------



## xwsnet (5. Okt. 2008)

Ok, ich habe es jetzt einmal mit ISPConfig versucht. Damit müsste das dann ja gehen...

Ich habe das jetzt genauso gemacht, wie das in dem Link in deiner ersten Antwort war.

Dazu habe ich folgendes in die apache Direktiven geschrieben.


> MonoApplications default '/:/srv/www/web10/web'
> MonoDocumentRootDir '/srv/www/web10/web'
> AddHandler mono .aspx .ascx .asax .ashx .config .cs .asmx .axd


 (natürlich mit geänderten Pfaden...)

Wenn ich dann die Datei aufrufe erhalte ich einen Error 500 und das hier steht im Error.log.



> System.TypeInitializationException: An exception was thrown by the type initializer for Mono.WebServer.ModMonoWorkerRequest
> 
> Server stack trace:
> at <0x00000> <unknown method>
> ...


Leider weiß ich net genau, was dieser Fehler sagt und was ich damit machen muss...


----------



## Till (5. Okt. 2008)

Ok, das sieht doch schonmal recht gut aus, da mono richtig aufgerufen wird. Die Fehlermeldung besagtm dass Du in der Datei:

/var/www/web1620/web/web.config

and Zeile 14 etwas stehen hast, dass er nicht kennt.


----------



## xwsnet (5. Okt. 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab die datei mal als txt gespeichert. Denn ich hab das inzwischen auch schon gemerkt.
http://sommer.xwsnet.de/webconfig.txt

Leider weiß ich net, was das Problem ist...


----------



## Till (6. Okt. 2008)

Ich bin kein .net Programmierer, daher bin ich da auch etwas überfragt. Möglicherweise ist das ein Bestandteil von .NET, der in mono so noch nicht implementiert ist. Ich würde da einfach mal in einem mono Forum oder auf einer Mailingliste nachfragen.


----------



## xwsnet (6. Okt. 2008)

Joa, ich bevorzuge auch eher php 
Aber was tut man net alles für seine freunde und kunden...

Dann werd ich das mal versuchen oder den jenigen an einen .net hoster verweisen


----------

